# عاجل: تفجير كنيسة العائلة المقدسة في كركوك فجر اليوم



## alpha&omega (2 أغسطس 2011)

قال مصدر في شرطة محافظة كركوك، اليوم الثلاثاء ، أن 17 شخصا على الأقل أصيبوا بانفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدف كنيسة وسط المحافظة.واوضح المصدر" إن سيارة مفخخة كانت مركونة قرب كنيسة (العائلة المقدسة) في منطقة شاطرلو وسط كركوك، انفجرت صباح اليوم، ما أسفر عن إصابة 17 شخصا بينهم ثلاثة من عناصر الشرطة ، في حصيلة أولية"، مبينا" أن الضحايا صادف مرورهم لحظة التفجير".

افادت مصادرنا الخاصة ان السيارة المفخخة التي انفجرت فجر اليوم الثلاثاء 2/8/2011 في الساعة الخامسة والنصف قد الحقت اضرارا مادية كبيرة بكنيسة العائلة المقدسة في منطقة الشاطرلو بكركوك وقالت المصادر ان الانفجار اسفر عن وقوع اكثر من خمسة عشر جريحا  بينهم الاب عماد راعي الكنيسة الذي اصيب بجروح طفيفة واضافت المصادر ان عددا كبيرا من البيوت المحيطة بالكنيسة قد تضررت جراء الانفجار بينها بيوت لابناء شعبنا يذكر ان كنيسة العائلة المقدسة تستهدف لاول مرة.


----------



## alpha&omega (2 أغسطس 2011)

عاجل: اكتشاف سيارة مفخخة امام باب الكنيسة الانجيلية المشيخيىة بكركوك

عنكاوا كوم/ عماد متي/ كركوك / خاص

افادت مصادر موقع عنكاوا كوم في كركوك بانه تم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 2/8/2011 اكتشاف سيارة مفخخة مركونة امام باب الكنيسة الانجيلية المشيخية في منطقة الماس بوسط كركوك.

واضافت المصادر بان السيارة اكتشفت من قبل حراس الكنيسة وكانت محمولة بمواد متفجرة و البنزين وانه سيتم تفجيرها من قبل القوات الامنية في مدينة كركوك


----------



## alpha&omega (2 أغسطس 2011)

عاجل: تفجير كنيسة العائلة المقدسة في كركوك فجر اليوم


عنكاوا كوم/ كركوك /خاص من عماد متي

افادت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في كركوك بان فجر اليوم، الثلاثاء، 2/8/2011، انفجرت سيارة مفخخة مركونة امام باب كنيسة العائلة المقدسة  للسريان الكاثوليك في منطقة شاطرلو  وسط كركوك وادى الانفجار الى تدمير الكنيسة و المنطقة المجاورة لها. 

وقالت المصادر بان الحادث اسفر عن اصابة 13 شخصا بجروح، حالة احدهم (متي شابا) خطيرة جدا . و من بين الجرحى القس عماد يلدا و طفل رضيع لم يتجاوز عمره 20 يوما. و اضافت المصادر بان التفجير الحق اضرارا بالغة جدا ببناية الكنيسة و المباني المجاورة لها.


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

رررررررررمضان بقى

وعايزين يلموا حسنات


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*الشيطان يقاوم فى لحظاته الأخيرة ........*


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> رررررررررمضان بقى
> 
> وعايزين يلموا حسنات


 


:bomb::bomb:رمضان بدون شياطين :bomb::bomb:
.....  
:bomb::bomb:شياطين بدون رمضان :bomb::bomb:​


----------



## angil sky (2 أغسطس 2011)

ده صلاه التروايح اومال بالعيد حيعملوا ايه
ابواب جهنم لن تقوى عليها...
الشيطان برمقه الاخير
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسي للخبر


----------



## alpha&omega (2 أغسطس 2011)

هذا ويذكر ان الكنيسة كانت قد قدمت مساعدات من مواد طبية وادوية لمستشفيات كركوك(شمال بغداد) بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان 
واليكم صور الاعتداء الاثم 





































الصور و الاخبار منقولة من موقعي عنكاوا و قناة عشتار


----------



## alpha&omega (2 أغسطس 2011)

هذا ويذكر ان الكنيسة كانت قد قدمت مساعدات من مواد طبية وادوية لمستشفيات كركوك(شمال بغداد) بقيمة 20 الف دولار بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2011)

*سحقا للإسلام و سحقا للشيطان
إلى متى يا متخلفييييييييييييييييييييييين 

يا رب خلصنا منهم و من شرورهم هؤلاء الإرهابيين الكفااااار ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

> هذا ويذكر ان الكنيسة كانت قد قدمت مساعدات من مواد طبية وادوية لمستشفيات كركوك(شمال بغداد) بقيمة 20 الف دولار بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان



مهما عملوا هيفضلوا نصارى كفار


----------



## عاطف ياهو (2 أغسطس 2011)

_ اذا كان الاسلام هو الى قالهم كده (((((( فما ذنبهم ..... انهم يعتقدو ن انهم يرضون الله بقتلهم للابرياء......  ويقولك الاسلام دين سلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اى سلام هذا ......ولا يعرفون ان الله محبه..... الله محبه _


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2011)

الهمجية الاسلامية مستمرة مدام الاسلام موجود
ينفذون تعاليم كتاب ارهابى دموى ويقولون عنة انة  كلام اللة!!
عن اى الة يتحدث هذا الكتاب الذى نشر الارهاب فى العالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nemo (2 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم ارحمنا من التعصب الاعمى دى اكيد بركات الشهر الكريم


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

هدفهم كسر الصلبان التي في الكنيسة يعني مش قصدهم .. بس مشان يقتدوا بالنبي و يتبعوا السني 

بكسر الصليب , الرب يحمينا منكم يا مسلمين الرب يبارككم و يحميكم و يهديكم و نصلي دائماً لاجلكم لان 

هذه هي تعاليم المسيح 

ولكن هذا لا ينفي أنــكم شــر أمــة أخرجت للناس​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

هذا ويذكر ان الكنيسة كانت قد قدمت مساعدات من مواد طبية وادوية لمستشفيات كركوك(شمال بغداد) بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان

يبقى بيكافؤهم
شكرا للخبر
ربنا معاهم ومعانا


----------



## sosofofo (2 أغسطس 2011)

ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (2 أغسطس 2011)

لماذا نغضب لماذا نحرق دمنا والمفروض نفرح ونحتفل بان المسلمين يضعون اللمسات الاخيرة فى انهيار المدعو الاسلام ,, 

برافو يا مسلمين كملوا اللمسات الاخيرة عشان نخلص من القرف المدعو الاسلام


----------



## bent almalk (2 أغسطس 2011)

*عندكم حق يا اخوتى دى تشنجات الموت(موت الاسلام) لانة اتفضح والكل عرف حقيقتة ابليس بيحتضر 

والرب قادم استعدو بالصلاة  واوانى مملوءة بالزيت كلعذارى الحكيمات 

الرب معكم جميعا​*


----------



## alpha&omega (2 أغسطس 2011)

عنكاوا كوم – خاص من كركوك


بدأت ملامح أحدث هجوم إرهابي ضد الكنائس في كركوك فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، تتضح أكثر فأكثر مع تواتر المعلومات من هناك، والتي أفادت بحسب مصادر مطلعة من كركوك لـ " عنكاوا كوم " أن الأرهابيين، أرادوا اليوم، تفجير ثلاث كنائس في وقت واحد.

وقالت هذه المصادر، إن الكنيسة الثالثة التي كانت مستهدفة هي الأخرى في نفس الوقت بسيارة مفخخة، هي كنيسة مار كوركيس التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية، في منطقة الماس بالمدينة.

وأضافت أن الأرهابيين، وضعوا السيارة المفخخة التي أبطلت القوات الأمنية مفعولها، عند ظهر الكنيسة قرب المدرسة التابعة لها، لفشلهم في وضعها امام الكنيسة مباشرة.

وأكدت المصادر ان قوة عراقية وأمريكية مشتركة أكتشفت وجود السيارة، وقامت بأبطال مفعول المتفجرات التي كانت في داخلها، قبل أن تقوم بحرقها.

وكانت كنيسة العائلة المقدسة التابعة للكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية تعرضت فجر اليوم، لتفجير أدى الى إصابة العشرات بجروح مختلفة، منهم طفل رضيع، وقس الكنيسة. فيما ألحق الأنفجار أضرار كبيرة جدا بالبناية والبيوت المجاورة لها. فيما تمكنت القوات الأمنية من تفكيك سيارة مفخخة ثالثة كانت مُعدة للإنفجار أمام كنيسة المشيخية الأنجيلية في منطقة الماس.


----------



## حنا السرياني (2 أغسطس 2011)

*هذه هي سماحه دين الشيطان و اتباعه و هذه استفتاحيه شهر رمضان النجس الوثني

















شوفو قذارة دينكم النجس و تعاليمه القذره


*​


----------



## BITAR (2 أغسطس 2011)

*أسأل عن الاسلام*​


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2011)

يارب ارحم 

ربنا موجود ​


----------



## antonius (2 أغسطس 2011)

######


----------



## حمورابي (2 أغسطس 2011)

*المسألة اعمق من ما تفضلتم بهِ *
 
*كركوك هي غاية كل الموضوع . *

*فهي تحتوي على قوميات . رئيسية وتوجد قومية تريد السيطرة عليها . *
*فهي تحتوي على العرب . *
*والمسيحيين . *
*والاكراد . *

*فتهجير مكون منها يساعد طرف على الحصول عليها . بما إنها محافظة غنية جداً جداً وتوجد فيها ثروات لاتقدر بثمن . *

*فهنا يتم إستهداف الجانب الاضعف في المحافظة لكي يكون هناك حافس *
*لترك المنطقة والخروج الى الخارج وبما انهُ توجد منظمات تساعد على الهجرة في الدول المجاورة . . فهذا يشكل دافع قوي لترك كركوك والهجرة . *

*وبهذا يتم التخلص من مكون . وبعد ذلك تندلع بين المكونين الثانيين المتبقيين . . والفوز يكون من نصيب من كانت امريكا بجانبهِ . . . *
*تسندهُ لكي يراعي مصالحها ويثبت من اساسها في المنطقة . . . . . . *


----------



## antonius (2 أغسطس 2011)

زين حمورابي برأيك صدفة اختارو اول ايام الشهر الفضيل؟


----------



## حمورابي (2 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> زين حمورابي برأيك صدفة اختارو اول ايام الشهر الفضيل؟


 

*هي مو صدفة .. *
*همه حددوا شلون يخلون الشعب ياكل بعضه *
*ورا هذا الانفجار واكيد المسيحي راح يكول بعد ماراح ابقى هنا وهذا هو الهدف وقبل فترة صار إنفجار بمقر الاكراد مات بيها هواية . . يعني مختصر مفيد تصفية حسابات  بين المسؤولين الكبار للوصول للمرتبة الاولى ومن ثم السيطرة على كركوك . . *



*مع العلم تستطيع ما تعرف ب " الحكومة " *
*ان تصل الى الجاني بطريقة بسيطة التعرف على السيارات التي فجرت امام الكنيستين و الوصول الى مدبري الانفجار من الفاعل الى الممول ومن ثم المخطط .. ولكن الظاهر الفاعل والذي يستند على الممول وهو بجانبهِ يستند على المخطط قوي حتى الحكومة لاتقدر عليه او عليهم و اكيد الحكومة تعرف بالانفجار . قبل ان يحدث *


----------



## حنا السرياني (2 أغسطس 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *هي مو صدفة .. *
> *همه حددوا شلون يخلون الشعب ياكل بعضه *
> *ورا هذا الانفجار واكيد المسيحي راح يكول بعد ماراح ابقى هنا وهذا هو الهدف وقبل فترة صار إنفجار بمقر الاكراد مات بيها هواية . . يعني مختصر مفيد تصفية حسابات  بين المسؤولين الكبار للوصول للمرتبة الاولى ومن ثم السيطرة على كركوك . . *
> 
> ...


*راح انطيك من الاخر
لولا الاسلام لما حصل ما حصل*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا مع كل مسيحي مُضطهد. الله معاكم يا مسيحيي العراق الأبطال.*


----------



## holiness (2 أغسطس 2011)

انـــا عراقي مسيحي و احب العراق .. 

اقـــول لكل من يدعم هؤلاء الارهابيين ان الله مازال يحبكم و بذل ابنه الوحيد من اجلكم .. فاقبلوووه مادام الفرصة متاحة 

فــاعلم ان قبلته فقبلته لنفسك ... و إن رفضته فانك ترفضه لنفسك


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أغسطس 2011)

alpha&omega قال:


> هذا ويذكر ان الكنيسة كانت قد قدمت مساعدات من مواد طبية وادوية لمستشفيات كركوك(شمال بغداد) بقيمة 20 الف دولار بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان


 
وده كان رد الجميل والمكافأة الاسلامية في شهر رمضان اللعين

وياتري ننتظر علي العيد العيدية في مصرررر

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الاسلام وتعاليمه الوهابية الداعية للقتل وسفك الدماء لمجرد الاختلاف

للدرجة دي الصليب بيجنن الشيطان الساكن بداخلكم


----------



## بنت المسيح (3 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا معهم هو احن عليهم من اى حد 
يارب رد عليهم انت باعمالك فيهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*أهلا رمضاااااااااااااااااان
رمضان جانا ..........و فرحنا به بعد غيابه ...........أهلا رمضان ............رمضان جانا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

alpha&omega قال:


> هذا ويذكر ان الكنيسة كانت قد قدمت مساعدات من مواد طبية وادوية لمستشفيات كركوك(شمال بغداد) بقيمة 20 الف دولار بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان


 

*مش هعلق علي الخبر المؤلم *
*هعلق علي الجزئيه دي*
*دي المحبه اللي بيردوها المسلميين للكنيسه*
*عشان لما اكون موافق علي الغاء الكنيسه لافطار الوحده الوطنيه*
*محدش يقولي دي مش محبه ولازم نعمل بتعاليم انجيلنا*
*ربنا يرحمنا ويعدي الشهر الكريم ده ع خير*​


----------

